# New Indoor Hutch



## Elliot (Jul 14, 2012)

Well I logged in today to see what everyone had been up to, and talk about my new hutch for Elliot.
But after reading a very heated discussion, I am not so sure I should.:confused2:


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures of the hutch! Please don't feel like you can't post things because of one thread. There was also this thread, in case you missed it: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=73906&forum_id=1
I think a lot of people felt bad about that particular thread. In the thread I linked to, many people agreed that discussion and disagreement are fine, but it should always be respectful.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok...well Elliot has been living in a corner parrot cage. But a week ago Friday I saved a new parrot from certain death. She is on meds and in strict qt until well. But I needed to make a decision, so I did and ordered a trixie 45" two story hutch that was on sale online. I left a bit ago to get groceries, and it was on the front porch!! So I pushed it in the front door. I will try to sweet-talk my DH to help put it together when he gets home from work, but it may not happen until tomorrow.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 14, 2012)

This has been his cage











this is what he came to me in:expressionless





So I figure he will have roughly the same or perhaps more space in the hutch. And he does get to come out and run and binky!:biggrin:


----------



## Elliot (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is the box!!:happyrabbit:


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 14, 2012)

I have this hutch for my youngest bunny, and it is too small, i have connected a run onto mine and now it's a good enough size. But also it lets rain into the hutch so i have to cover the front of it. Honestly it is expensive for what it is, but now that i have connected a run to it and covered it it's ok.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 14, 2012)

You have the 45X24? There is a smaller version. There are some that are really big too. Do you just clip the door open and he can run around in an xpen? I was thinking of getting one also. How tall do they have to be?


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 14, 2012)

Actually, the parrot cage doesn't look too bad to me! The floor space is adequate, although obviously he couldn't use the vertical space.

The new hutch is cute! I definitely think attaching an xpen or something to it will make it even better. Our Netherland Dwarf can jump a 28" high fence, so I would get something taller than that, unless you know your little guy isn't a jumper.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank so much. The parrot cage was working great. I was even going to buy some nic cube stuff and make a second floor, but then along came Yuna...:biggrin: She needed me...


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful bird! I'm sure she'll like that parrot cage, too!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks fine to us. As to the heated discussion--we figure most problems are caused by a majority of one and if you don't agree with them, they get vicious. "Some people's minds are so narrow their ears rub". Robert D. Lopez.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Meridith and Larry. LOL..it's the same everywhere you go it seems.
DH put it together! I was a bit disappointed on a couple points. 45" is the length of the roof, not the enclosure. And some of the wood was split...*sigh*
For the price, I expected it to be a little nicer. It will do..we will fix it up nice for him. He still gets to come out until he goes back on his own, and I may look into an xpen I could set around it for times when I cannot supervise out time. I am uploading pics!


----------



## Elliot (Jul 14, 2012)

inside where the ramp is




the hidey spot




place to park his bunnymobile..:litterempty::biggrin:


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> I have this hutch for my youngest bunny, and it is too small, i have connected a run onto mine and now it's a good enough size. But also it lets rain into the hutch so i have to cover the front of it. Honestly it is expensive for what it is, but now that i have connected a run to it and covered it it's ok.


Well you are absolutely correct! definitely not big enough. I have ordered an Xpen with a door, so he will have enough room.

Does he look a bit miffed?:biggrin2:








top floor and his fluffy bed




I placed cardboard down for the bottom floor




Elliot says "thanks for the giant chew toy":clapping:


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks cozy! I agree, an x-pen will definitely help. But it's better than the regular pet-store sized cages. Update with more pictures when you get the x-pen!


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Meredith! I will! It was not expensive, it is coated black, and has a door I can enter to sit with him and play or clean up, etc.


----------



## silversky2668 (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL, I love his face in those pictures! He's like "Mum...why did you move me. I iz not pleased. :grumpy:" I'm sure he'll love it, especially after he has the pen attached


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you Silversky. He is seriously thinking it's a big log to chew. Is bitter apple safe to deter him?


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 15, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> "Some people's minds are so narrow their ears rub". Robert D. Lopez.



Couldn't have said it better! I think your cage looks fine. As long as you two are happy


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks La Rissa!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 15, 2012)

*Elliot wrote: *


> Thank you Silversky. He is seriously thinking it's a big log to chew. Is bitter apple safe to deter him?



Oh, is he chewing the wood parts of the hutch? I have used bitter apple on my couch edges in the past. I'm not so sure I would use inside his hutch though. If the smell is unpleasant to him, it doesn't seem good to have it in his sanctuary. 

Maybe those plastic corner/edge protectors can work?

The hutch is a nice-looking home base. Having that x-pen around as you plan will surely make him one happy bunny. 

BTW, your parrot is gorgeous!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks great! I bought a hutch when Kitty just had 1 pet rabbit. I got it from TSC, and it was the biggest piece of crap I'd ever seen. The back, where the roof connects to the hinges, completely split off the first time we opened it. The front door wasn't aligned with the slide bolt, etc. I ended up taking out the cheap wire they had on the bottom and put in heavy gauge wire, and that's where my Cher doe is living.

The parrot is absolutely beautiful!!!!!! I love the coloring on the tip of the feathers around her head. Gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Samara (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks amazing! The parrot cage too - it's huge! Wonderful set-ups  Props to you for taking awesome care of your wee ones!

:bunnysuit:


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2012)

*Blue eyes wrote: *


> *Elliot wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you Silversky. He is seriously thinking it's a big log to chew. Is bitter apple safe to deter him?
> ...


I guess I was thinking of it as an unpleasant taste, not a smell. Hmm..hopefully he will stop. I can usually get him to shift behavior by changing my voice slightly, and saying his name & no.:innocent What are the corner protectors sold for? Thanks for the nice comments. She is my second Hawkheaded Parrot. I just love them, but they are not for everyone.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> It looks great! I bought a hutch when Kitty just had 1 pet rabbit. I got it from TSC, and it was the biggest piece of crap I'd ever seen. The back, where the roof connects to the hinges, completely split off the first time we opened it. The front door wasn't aligned with the slide bolt, etc. I ended up taking out the cheap wire they had on the bottom and put in heavy gauge wire, and that's where my Cher doe is living.
> 
> The parrot is absolutely beautiful!!!!!! I love the coloring on the tip of the feathers around her head. Gorgeous girl!!


Aww, that is disappointing! I was too on this. I sent the seller a complaint and already got a reply..I was shocked. If I send the part numbers that were broken, she says she will get with the manufacturer and they can replace them. Thanks for the compliment. Those of us who keep them call the top part a cresty.:biggrin: My other bird is named Cochise, as the top part reminds me of an Indian headdress.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> It looks amazing! The parrot cage too - it's huge! Wonderful set-ups  Props to you for taking awesome care of your wee ones!
> 
> :bunnysuit:


Thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Elliot is so cute and I haven't seen pictures of him in so long!

I'm sorry that you're so disappointed in the quality of the hutch, I know those aren't cheap. I like that it's two levels though it makes really good use of the space. So even though the square footage wasn't what you had anticipated he still has a good bit of space. And, with the x-pen he'll have a super duper mansion!


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Jordan. I love him to pieces. I never knew bunnies could have so much personality until I met Elliot.:love:
Overall I am happy with it. It's just kind of disheartening when you pay nearly $200. for something, and it arrives broken! This well could have been the shipper's fault.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow that's the biggest parrot cage I've ever seen lol happy to see the new home!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 16, 2012)

*Elliot wrote: *


> What are the corner protectors sold for? Thanks for the nice comments. She is my second Hawkheaded Parrot. I just love them, but they are not for everyone.



Here's a link for the kind we have in AZ, but these are rounded because the houses here are built with wall corners rounded and not at sharp 90 degrees. I think this makes the guards more expensive. The more squared kind should be less. (I used to live on the east coast)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100119073/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=corner+protectors&storeId=10051

This one is $7.84 for 8 foot length. 

(I always wanted to get a sun conure.)


----------



## Elliot (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Elizabeth, and thank you for the link Blue Eyes.
Sun conures~ all day screamers!ullhair:


----------

